# 1992 chevy s10 pickup repair problems



## Hacker X-13 (May 3, 2009)

I got the truck for my 16th birthday but couldn't get my license until I was 19. Needless to say, the battery died. Upon replacing the battery, I found out that the fuel pump was dead. I removed the gas tank, found that it was rusted through on some places, got a new one with a new fuel pump, but hit a snag. The new tank is exactly the same size as the old one, but I can't get it back on the truck body. My mother's nagging me to work on the truck but I can't get anywhere with the tank. The front tank strap is attached to it and I can't get the part back on the truck body. I removed the old tank with the part attached, mom made me break the previous part. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hello Hacker X-13


Installing new gas tank may look daunting at first but it can be done. Before you install the new tank make sure that the straps holding it are solid. If they are broken or twisted due to forcing, the straps may look that somehow they shrunk and are too short and it won't fit. If they are broken beyond repair you need to replace them from a scrap yard or get new ones from your auto parts supplier. If you used the original straps and have somehow cross threaded it back on, removing it will be a headache and you will sound off a few expletives in the process. The one thing you should remember when doing gas tanks is to use a hydraulic jack ( doesn't have to be big) placing 2x4's or 4x4's pieces on the jack plate to take up the slack when jacking the tank up. In this way it remains held in place while your hands are free to work on the straps and making your connections. If the straps are really twisted then you must somehow cut or break the bolt holding the tank being careful it doesn't fall on you ....SAFETY FIRST ! Once the bolts are cut and the strap looks relatively in good shape, just straighten it out as much as possible and replace the bolt with a threaded rod roughly the diameter of the old one with washer and nut. Leave enough of the rod that you can actually thread the strap using minimal force, then just tighten the strap tight.
If the straps are broken in half and are somehow relatively still solid , just bring them in to your local garage or welding shop and have the mechanic weld the pieces together solid.


----------



## UsedCarManTN (May 12, 2009)

You have to have both straps. It's just a safety thing. First, as forementioned, make sure you use a floor jack with something on it to help spread the surface out just a little and hold it in place and if memory serves, you'll have to stick one end up in towards the front of the truck first and then pick up on the back. Once it is finally settled into the right spot, it will accept the straps, no matter how mangled they are as long as they still try to be in a flat direction. 
*'BE SURE YOU DON"T HAVE ANY HOSES KINKED OR WIRES PINCHED BEFORE YOU PROCEED"*​ One end of the strap goes sideways into a slot and turns to lock in and will be flat to run around the tank then. At that point just put the nut back on that holds the strap. Remember that these are self locking nuts and will have resistance the whole time you are tightening them. Just feel the strap and make sure it is good an tight.


----------



## Hacker X-13 (May 3, 2009)

sorry for not replying in a while. I have successfully replaced the gags tank and my truck has passed inspection! I have a new problem though. the repair manual I have does not say what order the wires go in for the blower control switch. the original switch and wiring harness were broken when I got the truck. I bought a wiring harness from a junk yard, but someone used all black wires on the harness. what is the proper order for the brown, red, tan and blue wires?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You will need a wiring diagram to check the color codes for each wire to the blower motor.


----------

